# millenium pro 145 ????



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I've got a 745, the single stack version of the 145.

Excellent design. Piss poor manufacturing standards.

It's the smallest .45 I know of that's not made by Khar. Fits easily in my pocket and never snags. The grip is ergonomic, but because it is so small, it took some practice to learn to keep my thumb away from the mag release and thumb safety. The feed ramp has a mirror-like finish on it out of the box. It's so light that the balance of the gun shifts perceptibly every time a round leaves the magazine. The firing pin block really makes it's presence known at the end of the trigger pull, ruining an otherwise smooth pull. I really hated the stock Heinie sights, but I replaced them with some three dot fiber optics. If you shop around, it can be had for around $300.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I have way over 1200 rounds of 230gr LRN's, FMJ's and Golden Sabers through my 3rd Gen. PT-145 with zero problems. A great carry piece with 10+1 rounds of big pills in it. I've let people at the range try it, especially those that are anti-Taurus. 2 have purchased their own and are now believers. Does that mean that everyone that buys one will get a perfect firearm? No more than those that have purchased Kimbers, etc. It happens. But I didn't need to buy 500 or more rounds to break the PT-145 in and it has performed flawlessly. Try one if you can. My 2¢


----------

